# EMT in pool equipment room



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

How far from the pool is this equipment room?

Texting and Driving


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

It's about 40 ft from the waters edge.


----------



## PokeySmokey (Nov 14, 2017)

Is the a metering injector included in the equipment room or will there be pool chemicals store there?

If yes to either or both, then definitely use PVC conduit.

NOTE: If you do use EMT, you MUST ensure it is grounded properly so PVC may be better especially if you are using PVC enclosures.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

I agree. PVC it is. Chemicals will more than likely stored in the room. PVC will take more time to install especially with all the bends but it will last longer. Any suggestions on straps ? Most of the PVC will be attached to cinder block and concrete. The plastic straps seem to be kind of flimsy. Plastic Unistrut ?


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

Easy said:


> I agree. PVC it is. Chemicals will more than likely stored in the room. PVC will take more time to install especially with all the bends but it will last longer. Any suggestions on straps ? Most of the PVC will be attached to cinder block and concrete. The plastic straps seem to be kind of flimsy. Plastic Unistrut ?


Plastic strap should be fine with tapcons

Texting and Driving


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

My vote is for PVC as well.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

I see your point about grounding. If I transitioned from PVC to EMT it would have to be grounded. The only real way to do that is to use metal boxes and ground there. Hell the inspector might have me run a #8 bond wire to the conduit. ha ha .. 

For all electrical equipment associated with the recirculating system of the specified body of water, any pump motors, underwater luminaires, and panels and their feeders, that supply pool equipment, the equipment grounding conductor run with the supply conductors is sufficient for grounding purposes, provided that the EGCs are connected to non-current carrying metal parts of the equipment; (EMT on and in and ENT in buildings); and the EGC is insulated copper minimum #12. See 680.6,.21(A)(1),.23(F) &.25(B)


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

Thanks you guys. I think I can do a neat job using PVC. I may add some extra straps in certain areas so that the PVC does not sag over time from heat. The area where I live get about 110 deg in the summer.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

In a moist environment especially around chlorine based chemicals always go PVC.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Interestingly,
I've been using carflex for underground and surface mount jobs just like that.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Well I guess that wasn't very interesting. :laughing:


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Easy said:


> I agree. PVC it is. Chemicals will more than likely stored in the room. PVC will take more time to install especially with all the bends but it will last longer. Any suggestions on straps ? Most of the PVC will be attached to cinder block and concrete. The plastic straps seem to be kind of flimsy. Plastic Unistrut ?


These


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Easy said:


> I agree. PVC it is. Chemicals will more than likely stored in the room. PVC will take more time to install especially with all the bends but it will last longer. Any suggestions on straps ? Most of the PVC will be attached to cinder block and concrete. The plastic straps seem to be kind of flimsy. Plastic Unistrut ?


While plastic straps are the choice, I have used literally hundreds of metal one hole straps for PVC.
In every case its all I had on hand.
In fact, I can say with complete confidence I have never used a plastic strap.
I did very little residential.


----------

